# Help needed asap...



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me how I can renew the cord on one of my persiana blinds? It looked easy (we have the roll of new cord) but I just can't get at the bit thats attached to the actual blind within the top casing!
Any idea would be great, thank you so much if you can help. We are now living with the blind in a collasped position.
Mini.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mini100 said:


> Can anyone explain to me how I can renew the cord on one of my persiana blinds? It looked easy (we have the roll of new cord) but I just can't get at the bit thats attached to the actual blind within the top casing!
> Any idea would be great, thank you so much if you can help. We are now living with the blind in a collasped position.
> Mini.


that has happened to us

we ended up having to go to a blind shop.............


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Mini100 said:


> Can anyone explain to me how I can renew the cord on one of my persiana blinds? It looked easy (we have the roll of new cord) but I just can't get at the bit thats attached to the actual blind within the top casing!
> Any idea would be great, thank you so much if you can help. We are now living with the blind in a collasped position.
> Mini.


A couple or three digi pics would be handy here - could you upload some??

When you say new cord, I don't suppose you mean the full assembly, spring-loaded wheel the cord goes around which will then go ito the casing on the side by the window?? Or do you literally just mean the new cord??

Interestingly, at my Uncle's place, they want to replace theirs in the kitchen as they're a bit grubby now - OH has had a look and has offered to do it but they insist on the window people doing it  He (OH) reckons that as the top pvc persiana covering is obviously designed to come off, it should be a piece of cake to free up the cord from the persiana roll and replace it. If yours is similar, in that it has bits that come off to allow access to the persiana roll housing, then getting to the cord fastening should be fairly simple?? This is where a picture would help........

This might help:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mini100 said:


> Can anyone explain to me how I can renew the cord on one of my persiana blinds? It looked easy (we have the roll of new cord) but I just can't get at the bit thats attached to the actual blind within the top casing!
> Any idea would be great, thank you so much if you can help. We are now living with the blind in a collasped position.
> Mini.


We did manage to replace one. We had to take the panel off and there was a roller thing with notches where you slot the cord. The first time we got it wrong and the blind didn´t go all the way down so we had to take it all to bits and start again.

Very fiddly and time consuming - next time I will get a "blind man" in!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We did manage to replace one. We had to take the panel off and there was a roller thing with notches where you slot the cord. The first time we got it wrong and the blind didn´t go all the way down so we had to take it all to bits and start again.
> 
> Very fiddly and time consuming - next time I will get a "blind man" in!


it should be easy shouldn't it???


we tried - but as we were renting we didn't want to make things worse & end up with a big bill







hence the 'blind man'


----------



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thank you so much....*



Tallulah said:


> A couple or three digi pics would be handy here - could you upload some??
> 
> When you say new cord, I don't suppose you mean the full assembly, spring-loaded wheel the cord goes around which will then go ito the casing on the side by the window?? Or do you literally just mean the new cord??
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prompt reply...I've taken some pics and will get my husband to upload them as soon as he gets home in an hours time...thanks again for your help. It is just the cord that needs replacing, the other was just frayed beyond repair!
Mini


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Mini100 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply...I've taken some pics and will get my husband to upload them as soon as he gets home in an hours time...thanks again for your help. It is just the cord that needs replacing, the other was just frayed beyond repair!
> Mini


They are fairly easy to replace.
Old plastic persiana or the new ally type ?
If old the you tube posted gives you a good idea of just what fixes where & often the reel is knackered also so it will pay to change this at the same time (cheap)
New ally type are much easier to access & once to top cover is off its fairly obvious how the tape is attached.
All changing is done with the blind down.
You need to see in your minds eye the result of the blind raising + the tape returning to the reel which is sprung loaded to reel the tape in.
You are likely to get it wrong first time but its quick enough to reset to the desired tension.


----------



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks again...*



Mini100 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply...I've taken some pics and will get my husband to upload them as soon as he gets home in an hours time...thanks again for your help. It is just the cord that needs replacing, the other was just frayed beyond repair!
> Mini


The you-tube video has been a great help and he's on his way (hubbie) to sorting it out once and for all lol!
Thanks once more
Mini


----------

